# Edgar (WI) Steam Engine Show-PIC HEAVY



## Farmer Kitty

I was gone Saturday to the Edgar (WI) Steam Engine Show. We go every year and have fun. Here are some of the things we saw.
Ike's Sawmill:













School House:








House:












Farmers Coop Oil Co.




General Store:




A steam engine tractor:








Threasher:




Small Round baler:








Tractor and elevator used to pick up the round bales from the field:




Square Turn Tractor:













Link to video: http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Cows/?action=view&current=100_1834.flv
John Deere WA-17--Not a lot of these made:




John Deere tractor--only 100 made:




OilPull




Avery Pro-Trak-The front end can be wide (like in pic) or it can be narrowed down. All by moving bolts to different holes:




Case 730-Comfort King




Case Army Tractor:




Coop




Ellis Chalmers:




Farmall F-12 from 1936:




Fordson Power Major:




Grey Tractor Co.:




Nuffield:




Stone Crusher:




General shot:




Water pump:




engines:




Child's play table set:




Baby Crib:




Chicken Coop:





Just a few of the pics I took.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Gret photos Kitty! Thanks for sharing.........Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thanks!

I found this in the flea market:




It's like a mini milk can with chickens painted on it. Talk about combining the two!


----------



## wynedot55

love those pics.i just love looking at old tractors.an that old round baler was way to cool.i love that old milk can that you bought.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My BIL says that the tractor with elevator for picking up those round bales is nasty to drive though! Your sitting right next to the elevator and you get the hay chaft and dust right at you. He said he worked the wagon when given the choice!


----------



## wynedot55

yeah i know driving that tractor has tobe a dirty job.


----------

